# Electric Yellow, Peacock?



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just bought these and have no idea what they are. Please identify them for me. Try to sex them to please

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream

The 2 blue ones and the top one

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream

The white one that looks like a electric yellow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The first pic.

The top one is a hybrid which they have colorful trade names for.... a "Peacock" something like a "Firefish", "Sunburst", "Ruby Crystal", "Dragon's Blood"... the names don't mean a whole lot.

The two solid blue fish are Metiraclima callianos, the common name is "Cobalt Zebra"


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks like a female sunburst like noki mentioned. I have a male. In the second pic the fish at the very top left looks more like a smaller male sunburst but not real sure without a closer clear picture.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks

The sunburst is a hybrid? I didnt know that

How about the white one on the side on the third link


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jeff12 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The sunburst is a hybrid? I didnt know that
> 
> How about the white one on the side on the third link


How big is it? It is a sunburst it looks like but not 100%. In the pics above...it looks like you have 2 of these fish that look alike? One maybe a male and the other a female. From what I have read...the females are more white with some orange while the males are really orange with blue in their heads and fins.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Both fish in question are indeed "sunburst" hybrids. (Pictured in the 1st and 3rd links.)



13razorbackfan said:


> From what I have read...the females are more white with some orange while the males are really orange with blue in their heads and fins.


I'll disagree with you on that one. :wink: 
I've seen pink, red, and orange males with the absence of blue all together and some females can have more color. The point is, these hybrids can vary in coloration so the best way to sex them is to vent them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Both fish in question are indeed "sunburst" hybrids. (Pictured in the 1st and 3rd links.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not know that. So you are saying some of these females can display full male coloration? I thought the females were more white with hints of pink/orange/red. I wish I would have known that before I bought my sunburst a week ago. I hope it is not a female.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Some females (if hormoned) will show full male coloration. However, for the most part, they have a lack of coloration compared to the males. I'm just saying it's not always a positive way to sex them.

I have seen your pictures of your fish and it looks to be a male. :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> Some females (if hormoned) will show full male coloration. However, for the most part, they have a lack of coloration compared to the males. I'm just saying it's not always a positive way to sex them.
> 
> I have seen your pictures of your fish and it looks to be a male. :thumb:


Ok...thanks. I have been having a heck of a time finding males in my area. It has been a nightmare.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It depends on the breeding line, sunburst can be salmon - pink, red & white, etc. Males have the color. And if he's bossy, with egg spots, it's probably a male.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its a female. I can tell by its top fin.

What are the sunbursts crossed by? The two species that make sunbursts.


----------



## dmoreken (Apr 2, 2011)

*vann59*
Do u happen to be raising peacocks ? Dragonbloods/strawberry/?


----------

